# Gems first Rally Trial :)



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

yesterday
http://youtu.be/4nxZVOGiNJQ

NQ-the call front forward right I did was supposed to be a finish right :doh: all our trouble with the 360 left was my doing..everytime she sat down I was using my hands..my hands dont mean heel, my hands mean either sit, down or stand..she was totally confused lol, stupid thing is I did the exact same thing in class on Thursday, realized I was cuing her to sit and STILL did it in the trial lol :redface: other then that we did great and won Judges choice :clap2:

today
http://youtu.be/WCtD_Pi_El0

Q-185, other then nerves(the scratching..she does it everytime we get into a ring, even in pactice) she did awsome and I was very proud of her :whoo:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! 

My computer (I think) made the videos seem a bit choppy ... but I could see the improvement on the second one. Good job!


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty awesome 

What's judge's choice? Haven't seen that at any CARO trial I'd been to. Pretty ribbon


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks 

Judges choice is something this judge does:

http://rottendogblog.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/rally-is-not-always-about-the-qs/


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh that's nice! I kinda got that at my first trial Cider and I were in excellent  I got to pick a random prize off the judge's table.

Your ribbon is nicer. Congrats on the Q and on the judge's choice. Both are fantastic!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm still screwing up my courage to enter a trial.


----------

